

Show HN: My weekend HTML5/CSS3/CodeIgniter project	-SpotBright - cgcardona

http://173.255.210.56/codeigniter/index.php/auth/login<p>Last week I had a phone interview with a local web development team. They mentioned that if I joined the team I would be working with CodeIgniter. My previous job was doing front end for a rails app so I was familiar with Model-View-Controller but I had never worked with CodeIgniter. In an effort to be better prepared for my in person interview (which was this morning BTW) I decided to spend the weekend in a personal hackfest building something with CodeIgniter.<p>SpotBright - Shine a light on your location
I have been an avid user of Foursquare for about a year and have been fascinated by the idea of a private version for someone who wanted to track their location for whatever reason but didn’t want to broadcast it to the world. In this implementation the user creates an account and signs in. Once signed in the browser grabs their location and shows it on a map while at the same time saving it to localStorage and posting it to a MySQL database with AJAX. The page also shows the 15 most recent places that a user has checked in.<p>Front-end:
HTML5 geolocation - I am using .watchPosition() from the API previously known as HTML5 geolocation to get your location. For special sauce it saves your long and lat to HTML5 Local Storage as well as a MySQL database via AJAX. The rounded corners, drop shadows, and text drop shadows are all done with CSS3.<p>Back-end:
CodeIgniter was the framework and all of the data is saved to a MySQL database. This is my first time using CodeIgniter and I’m a convert. I’ll be back for more.<p>In a perfect world
Ideally you could log in with your Twitter or Facebook credentials. That is a feature that I intend to add. Keep in mind that this was built in order to show a potential employer that I can quickly grok a framework.
======
arrowgunz
I just tested it! I don't know what is wrong but somehow it doesn't seem to
work. I mean when I log-in, the default controller doesn't show any
information. The app is tracking my location info but it is not showing any
retrieved info. Please do check what the problem is. PS: I am on Google Chrome
Canary Build

~~~
cgcardona
When you first log in you should see your long and lat and your location on a
map. At that time the info is posted to the database with AJAX. The next time
you refresh the page it will query the database and load up your previous
locations in the right column. I hope this helps. Thanks for your feedback!
:-]

------
joshmanders
Awesome work man, you'll love working in CodeIgniter, I have loved every
minute of it since I started using it a year ago.

